# P-47 Instrument panel project



## Kingscoy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello, 
After building the 1:1 full scale instrument panels of a Me 109G-10 and Spitfire MkIX fitted with their original instruments I have picked up the idea of building that one of a P-47D. I've been searching for a while now and I find it hard to find a 1:1 technical drawing of a P-47 instrument panel that I can use for this project. I have used the technical 1:1 drawings with the Me 109 and Spitfire panels. 
I'm hoping that through this way somebody is able to help me in finding such (a) drawing(s). I am willing to exchange info regarding the 109 and Spitfire panels. 
These panels will be used in our exhibitions of the Aircraft Research Group Achterhoek in the Netherlands. A foundation that is researching the airwar over Holland. 
Included is a photo of the 109 panel which is near completion now, just two instruments, switches and controll lights left to find. 

Thanks in advance for any help, 
Regards 
Sander 
World War 2 Aircraft Research Group Achterhoek


----------

